# Need help with a fishing team name...



## TXPalerider

McBuck and I are trying to come up with a cool fishing team name. We already have a few ideas, but, I thought I would try and tap into some of 2Cool's creative genius.

Specifically, we are going to be fishing a south Texas catfishing tournament series. However, the name doesn't necessarily have to be catfishing specific. Any and all suggestions are welcome. So, post 'em if you got 'em!!!!

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## bubbas kenner

Fish 2 win .


----------



## Privateer

hard headed hookers
cat scratch fever
channel cats
fresh water sucks but that's all we got fishing team
skinners
bottom dwellers
not farmed
noodlers b ware


----------



## EndTuition

Get ready to be amazed !
Every "help me name my XXX' thread has caused me wonder about, perhaps even fear, some of the 2coolers who otherwise seem normal. I'm sure this one will be no different.


----------



## tx.fishead

Poles n Wholes
Ho's wit Poles


----------



## Privateer

my bait smells like shat fishing team
the catatonics
cat.as.trophy


----------



## Haute Pursuit

The Whisker Whisperers


----------



## Hotrod

Team No Name


----------



## Privateer

pussy cat-fishing team
cat boxers
feliners


----------



## SV_DuckBuster

Chasin' Kitty
Stink Bait
Whisker Ticklers


----------



## willeye

whistlin dixie


----------



## whos your daddy

P_ssy whipped


----------



## rlw

Dumb and Dumber


----------



## saltwatersensations

Dos Moustaches

Beer, Bait, & Ammo

Who Farted?

Pull My Finger

Fat Cats


----------



## Long Pole

Slime Time


----------



## saltwatersensations

rlw said:


> Dumb and Dumber


Dumber and Dumberer


----------



## Blk Jck 224

*BROKEBACK BAY BOYS ! :an6:*


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Cat Snatch Fever


----------



## saltwatersensations

Jon Boat Jockeys

Cat -N- Around

Bow movements

Kitty Litter'

Litter Box


----------



## Bull Red

Catfish Hunters


----------



## spurgersalty

Gut Hookers


----------



## InfamousJ

Catilack


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

TXPalerider said:


> ... Specifically, we are going to be fishing a south Texas catfishing tournament series. However, the name doesn't necessarily have to be catfishing specific. Any and all suggestions are welcome. So, post 'em if you got 'em!!!!
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


CATFISH tourney ... ?!?!? That's awesome.

Team Snot Shark, you can have it. It's a good name.


----------



## Privateer

team: spay-n-neuter
hair balls
mousetrap fishing
the Farm Run-offs fishing team
muddy tasting fish-kateers
that @#$^&%#* stabbed me in the thumb fishing team


----------



## Bull Red

Kitty Catchers


----------



## Privateer

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> CATFISH tourney ... ?!?!? That's awesome.
> 
> Team Snot Shark, you can have it. It's a good name.


 fresh water catfish don't "snot"... and I'm ashamed I even know that...


----------



## Privateer

Bassmyass Fishing team

That's it...I'm spent...


----------



## davis300

Team Whisker Biscuit


----------



## rattletrap

Kats By Stiks


----------



## great white fisherman

Mcbuck and Pale


----------



## rlw

Palebuck cat snatchers


----------



## rlw

Fins Up!!


----------



## JuanGrande

Catfish Commanders

Pussy(cat) Control

Fins & Whiskers


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

"TEAM TURD SNAPPER"


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Blues Cruise


----------



## TXPalerider

Some are the same/similar to what we've already come up with, but, the are several new ones that are pretty cool.

Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## MR. L.

cat nappers (with a C or K)


----------



## couchtater

Call yourselves "Off Constantly". That way if you don't win you can hold up signs congratulating the winning team for beating Off Constantly.


----------



## Privateer

whistle and flag...15 yards for cheap and not so funny booty humor....penalty will be assessed on the kick-off!


----------



## marshhunter

up knob creek with out a paddle fishing team

the beast brothers fishing team

pale and pops fishing team :rotfl:


----------



## V-Bottom

"Sunk Funds Fishin' Team".................vb


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Yo Brad... how many pounds of bluecat fillets does the winner receive??? Might make me more creative! :cheers: :biggrin:


----------



## JayTray

Team Cat Scratch Fever...
Team Cat Daddy...
Team CAT-MAN-DO


----------



## State_Vet

Since your fishing in South Texas:

*Team* *Gato caza*


----------



## iridered2003

MAD CATTERS


----------



## McBuck

Wow! I'm impressed with some of the "creative genius" while some of you guys are just sick.:slimer:

Palerider - we have to make a decision!!!!


----------



## TXPalerider

marshhunter said:


> up knob creek with out a paddle fishing team
> 
> .................... :rotfl:


Uh...that would be Forty Creek!!!


----------



## capn

Team No Hair
Team Stumpy Jumper
Team Stump Licker
Team Danny's Girls
Team Grey Buzz Cut
Team We Make Catfish Look Cute
Team Wish We Could Catch Redfish But We Can't So Here We Are At A Catfish Tournament
Team We Wear Hats To Keep The Sun From Being Blinded
Team What's That Smell?
Team Rainbow Coalition
Team Silverbackhair

I can think of lots more team names for you two old fellers, but this is a g-rated forum! :rotfl:


----------



## iridered2003

TEAM BUNCH OF DRUNKS?


----------



## baron von skipjack

what do i win,,,if you pick my suggestion ?


----------



## marshhunter

cause its not deer season fishing team

when all the deer are all does we catch cats fishing team

is that a guinea fishing team

ugly and uglier fishing team


----------



## tooshallow17

The itchy oysters


----------



## saltwatersensations

Hook, Line & Stinker bait


----------



## Cody C

Team Landing Strip


----------



## txgirl1722

Cat Daddies


----------



## txgirl1722

Cool Cats


----------



## txgirl1722

Alley Cats

Honky Cats

Scardy Cats

Gitchasum


----------



## Auer Power

i'd do something with Whisker's.. Whisker Stickers


----------



## txgirl1722

The Hairballs


----------



## Bull Red

Team Poke n da Whiskers :rotfl:

When are you guys gonna choose one?


----------



## iridered2003

CATFISH KITCHEN


----------



## TXPalerider

Bull Red said:


> Team Poke n da Whiskers :rotfl:
> 
> When are you guys gonna choose one?


LOL

I'm sure we'll decide in the next several days. We've both been fairly busy and haven't had a lot of discussion.

Also, as I said originally, it doesn't have to be catfishing specific. We will likely fish some other tourneys as well.


----------



## txgirl1722

The Happy Hookers


----------



## speckle-catcher

Team No Imagination


----------



## zeos386sx

since your in cypress, how abouts team bfnd?


----------



## txgirl1722

The Worm Danglers
or 
The Wormed Anglers 

LOL


----------



## Aggieangler

LOL at the Worm Danglers....that one gets my vote...or the one about Poke n Da Whiskers. ROFL

Noodle This!


----------



## osobrujo

Slimy & Scaley


----------



## Bill Fisher

Z Z Bottom


----------



## TXPalerider

Right now I think we are leaning towards......Asleep at the Reel.


----------



## HUSTLETOWN5591

hooked on cat....:spineyes:


----------



## Life Aquatic

Bottom Dwellers

Scavengers

Cats Meow


----------



## Leather

*Mudcats, Crappie Dustin, Gasper the Friendly Goos*

:rotfl:


----------



## BullyARed

Mama Boys!

Hookers' Daddy

Instant Shushi


----------

